# Rechtschreibprüfung ?



## dersil (30. Dez. 2009)

es gibt ne Rechtschreibprüfung?
will ich auch - wie geht das?

Danke - auch wenn es nicht hierher gehörd <<<< ich brauchs


----------



## Dodi (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Silvio,

oben rechts über dem Antwortfeld ist ein Symbol mit Häkchen und den Buchstaben ABC. Wenn Du dort draufklickst, kannst Du ein browserabhängiges Programm herunterladen und installieren, welches die Rechtschreibprüfung übernimmt.

Probier's mal.


----------



## dersil (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> @Silvio
> Im FF kann man eine Rechtschreibprüfung installieren.



ja - aber wie ?

kann da bitte wer helfen.?
ist so wat net im HGforum integriert?


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Silvio,

guckst Du mal hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## dersil (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio,
> 
> oben rechts über dem Antwortfeld ist ein Symbol mit Häkchen und den Buchstaben ABC. Wenn Du dort draufklickst, kannst Du ein browserabhängiges Programm herunterladen und installieren, welches die Rechtschreibprüfung übernimmt.
> 
> Probier's mal.



Hallo Dodi
dank schon mal

 oben rechts....
hab da kein Häkchen und auch kein ABC


----------



## dersil (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Silvio,
> 
> guckst Du mal hier:
> * defekter Link entfernt *




Hallo Christine

du bist die beste 
hab deinen Link gelesen befolgt und es funzt


----------



## Dodi (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Silvio,

Du hättest schon auf "Antworten" klicken müssen, dann hätte das Feld erscheinen sollen - ebenso wie hier bei dem Direkt-Antwortfeld. 
Aber nu isses ja "gegessen".


----------



## dersil (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Dodi



> Du hättest schon auf "Antworten" klicken müssen, dann hätte das Feld erscheinen sollen - ebenso wie hier bei dem Direkt-Antwortfeld.


*hab ich  doch!*

leider ist nix passiert!


----------



## Joachim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Silvio,

das von Dodi gemeinte ist ne Internetexplorer Eigenheit/Erweiterung. Im FF geht das auch, da muss man eben auch das Wörterbuch installieren und die Rechtschreibprüfung aktivieren. 

... des hat aber nichts mehr mit Fehler im Board zu tun  ich trenns mal ab.


----------



## dersil (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Rechtschreibprüfung ?*

@ Joachim

Christine`s Beitrag war doch schon DIE Hilfe

ich wollte Dodi nur antworten

Klar hat`s nix mit Fehler zu tun 

kannst closed <<  Shi* muß noch das englische Wörterbuch installieren


----------

